# Drop down bed squeak



## Jmdarr

Hi all 
Have a adria matrix 680sp which has a drop down bed when in the up position and driving has loud squeak every time you hit a bump.
It might be okay for a short drive but a pain in the ear on a long one .
Have taken down curtain to show mechanism for Grease points but couldn't find any,has any one had this problem and how did they sort it 
John and Angela


----------



## telbet

I had a similar problem and sprayed all joints with silicone every now and then which cured it for a good while.


----------



## rosalan

Avoid oil! We are talking about beds here and the last thing you should need is oil.
If it is possible to locate the offending component that is squeaking, lubricate it with wax; a candle should do the trick with out damaging the bed linen.


Alan


----------



## vicdicdoc

Although the drop down bed in my Hymer has a seatbelt kind of strap & catch to keep it secure when in the up position, i fitted an "S" shaped metal hook to the fixed roof support & a chain to the bedframe & hook the chain slightly tighter than the original strap-result it doesn't move or squeek.

- but if your bed squeeks when its in the down position . . .you know what NOT to do


----------



## makems

Ibadan a similar problem on our last Rapido. Eventually I worked out the squeak was coming not from the bed but from one of the body panels above the passenger side door.
I put up with it for two yeArs and then solved the problem by trading it in for a new Burstner.


----------



## Tucano

I would agree about not using oil as having located a similar squeak in my previous vans bed mechanism I remied it with a squirt of WD40. The squeak disappeared but I was left with an oil stain on the bed 'curtains' and the bed became too loose in operation so I had to tighten everthing up again.
If you find the source of the squeak try a light dry wax or talcum powder.

Norman.


----------



## Tucano

I would agree about not using oil as having located a similar squeak in my previous vans bed mechanism I remied it with a squirt of WD40. The squeak disappeared but I was left with an oil stain on the bed 'curtains' and the bed became too loose in operation so I had to tighten everthing up again.
If you find the source of the squeak try a light dry wax or talcum powder.

Norman.


----------



## Jmdarr

Thanks for your replys silicone sprayed all joints carefully and left to soak in,went out Saturday for a ride apart from few rattles no loud squeak
Problem solved

John and Angela


----------



## Jmdarr

Solved squeak and rattle of drop down bed simples just put a large pillow on the edge of bed and closed it works. One problem down now for the rattles


----------



## makems

makems said:


> I had a similar problem on our last Rapido. Eventually I worked out the squeak was coming not from the bed but from one of the body panels above the passenger side door.
> I put up with it for two yeArs and then solved the problem by trading it in for a new Burstner.


The drop down bed in the new Burstner has started squeaking badly 

The road surfaces in Morocco probably haven't helped.


----------

